# Concealed Carry Package?



## flatfoot (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello folks, here's a question with no right or wrong answer, but I would sure appreciate some experienced advice. I am looking for a weapon/holster combination that works well for someone that is 6 foot tall & 175 pounds. I have a large frame auto and I dont think it is going to work. I will probably be trading it soon. I want something that is not blindingly obvious. I have not found anything that is comfortable.(it might be just me not used to carrying a weapon) So, what works for you guys? An auto or revolver? Small of back carry or some sort of side holster? just something that an untucked shirt could hide from an untrained eye

caliber wise, something in the 38 / 9mm range

Thanks in advance

If this is not in the right place, please move.


----------



## ryano (Aug 20, 2008)

flatfoot said:


> Hello folks, here's a question with no right or wrong answer, but I would sure appreciate some experienced advice. I am looking for a weapon/holster combination that works well for someone that is 6 foot tall & 175 pounds. I have a large frame auto and I dont think it is going to work. I will probably be trading it soon. I want something that is not blindingly obvious. I have not found anything that is comfortable.(it might be just me not used to carrying a weapon) So, what works for you guys? An auto or revolver? Small of back carry or some sort of side holster? just something that an untucked shirt could hide from an untrained eye
> 
> caliber wise, something in the 38 / 9mm range
> 
> ...



check out the new S&W Airweights in the 38 +P. Its what I am considering anyway..........


----------



## artz (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah....those DAO airweights are mighty hard to beat.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 21, 2008)

The wife recently bought a Kahr CW 9. It's a very small single stack 9mm 7+1 semi auto. I think it is just about as large a handgun as she will be reasonably able to conceal.

http://www.kahr.com/PA-1_9mm_cw.html

I just traded a 357 I had no use for for a Kahr K 9. It's almost exactly the same size as the CW but in steel instead of the poly frame. She has been threatening to take the K 9 away from me. The wife isn't interested in an IWB style holster and the K9 came with a 3 slot paddle which wont totally hide under a T shirt but is good enough for me.

Some of the people I converse with on a different forum use a Mitch Rosen clipper or something similar.

http://www.kahrshop.com/

I have something more like this.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=470942

Sometime in the future I will have one of these as well.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=890391

You might also look at one of these.

http://magills.com/pgroup_descrip/4...Belly+Band/?return=?tpl=index&category_id=44&


----------



## Rednec (Aug 21, 2008)

Tarus makes a titanium hammerless revolver, or check on Keltec website..


----------



## combatcomm (Aug 21, 2008)

Look at my Avatar,

S&W 642 in the 38 +P. Mika pocket holster.
Best CCW setup .IMHO.  Let me know if you need infor on ordering the holster. 

Tom


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 21, 2008)

I really like the S&W Airweight .38s. I bought one for my mother, but really wish I had kept it for myself! 

Hers is the complete hammerless matte black finish with a neoprene pocket holster. 

I had a KelTec P32 but it is sooo small and light that I nearly walked into the post office with it a couple years ago because I actually forgot it was in my pocket.

I would recommend the S&W with a little bigger rubber grip for it, makes it a whole lot easier to hold on to.


----------



## RepeatDefender (Aug 21, 2008)

If you're looking for thin/single-stack semi-autos, it will be hard to beat these: Kahr (K if you like steel, P if you like polymer, and CW if you're on a tight budget), Kel-Tec PF-9, Walther PPS, and the trusty 1911 (not 9mm, but a still a great platform). For hi-cap 9mm semi-autos, I'd recommend: S&W M&P9c, Glock 19/26, or Springfield XD-9sc

I can't recommend any revolvers, since I don't have much experience with them.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 21, 2008)

G26, my everyday / everywhere carry.  I use a pocket holster.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 21, 2008)

My wife carried a Taurus Liteweight 38, but didn't like the size, weight, and limited 5 rounds.  She now carries a Taurus Pt111 in 9mm that holds 12+1 and carries a spare mag and swears it still takes up less space and is not as heavy as the old 38.  Plus, she can hit a lot better with it than she ever could the 38.


----------



## VHinch (Aug 23, 2008)

Personally I don't have a problem carrying a full size weapon.  I carry a full size 1911 all day everyday in an IWB holster from Mitch Rosen.  Carrying a gun that size does require a quality holster on a real belt however.  A nylon Uncle Mikes on a Wal Mart belt just doesn't cut it.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Aug 23, 2008)

I carry a Glock 19 (midsize 9mm) with a Mike's IWB holster and I even take it hiking with me alot of times.  I'm 6'0, 270lbs (I have a spare tire and a gut, so something sticking up above the belt can be uncomfortable) but I've never really had any complaints about it.  

Now if I was looking for something a bit smaller, put me down for the S&W 637 (airweight .38, exposed hammer).  My wife had one and I would carry it occassionally in the winter as a pocket gun inside my jacket.  I loved that little gun.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 23, 2008)

Guys a lot smaller than you carry full sized guns everyday. you have to learn to pick your gun, holster and clothing to fit the situation.
There are some good ideas being presented here but if you go to www.defensivecarry.com there are hundreds of posts asking questions just like yours and answers with pictures and a lot of help.

Good Luck!


----------



## flatfoot (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice. I've been shopping around the past couple of days & checking out some of the suggestions mentioned above and I'm begining to narrow it down. I will also look at the website mentioned by frankwright in the previous post.
Thanks again


----------



## BookHound (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm another 1911 fan and carry one most of the time.  I use a Safariland OWB 567 holster on a Wilderness belt.  I coneal it with just a t-shirt but admit it can print badly that way sometimes.  Not what I would consider my "church CCW rig".  LOL.  To really conceal you need IWB.

Small of the back carry sucks.  Very uncomfortable.

If I don't have a 1911 on me, I'll have a G19 in a Safariland OWB holster.  Every now and again I'll stick a J-frame in a front pocket in a small Kydex holster I got from God knows where.

Mark


----------



## tmoore912 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a Springfield Champion that I carry IWB in a Milt Sparks Summer Special II.  My gun belt is from The Beltman.  http://www.thebeltman.net/  If you never had a good quality gun belt, you don't know what you are missing.  Trust me.






Another gun I carry is a Kahr P-40.  I carry it in a IWB Comp-Tac MTAC that is tuckable because of the type of clips they use.  Company and quality is great.  I also use two other gun belts from Wilderness Tactical.  The instructors belt.  Great company, great service and great price.  They will even sew Velcro on the inside of the belt so you can use the special clips that conceal better.  http://store.thewilderness.com/product_info.php?cPath=43&products_id=1186






It's easy to conceal a full size auto, but to be comfortable you need a quality holster and gun belt IMO.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## Kennesawhunter (Aug 28, 2008)

*Comfort*

My Kimber Ultra Carry II  45 (Compact 1911 style) with bianchi side holster fits under a t-shirt no problem and is a good quality set up. (comfortable)I have several diffrent holsters for this gun and even a ankle hloster which works but after awhile it buggs me. I also switch sometime to Milt Sparks IWB or Galco but Kahr makes a nice small 9mm and Browning 380  fits on your pocket but no safety if your looking for a pocket pistol.


----------



## Kennesawhunter (Aug 28, 2008)

tmoore912 said:


> I have a Springfield Champion that I carry IWB in a Milt Sparks Summer Special II.  My gun belt is from The Beltman.  http://www.thebeltman.net/  If you never had a good quality gun belt, you don't know what you are missing.  Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tmoore912 thamks for that beltman link just went on and ordr myself a new belt. Needed one with a little more stiff to it and it looks like they have just the belt.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Aug 28, 2008)

I myself like the Combat Commander as a full size carry gun, In the smaller area, Either the Walther PPKS in .380 or The almost impossible to find Colt Government .380, Both are smaller & easy to carry. The Commander light takes a few ounces off the carry weight of the .45, If I were looking hard, I'd drop by Moss Pawn , off Tara Blvd. In the Morrow area, They usually have a great variety of handguns, both new & slightly loved!!


----------



## tmoore912 (Aug 28, 2008)

> Kennesawhunter said
> 
> tmoore912 thamks for that beltman link just went on and ordr myself a new belt. Needed one with a little more stiff to it and it looks like they have just the belt.



You are more than welcome.  You should be able to pass it down to your kids when you leave.


----------



## Swede (Aug 28, 2008)

Been carrying a Kahr PM9 in my front pocket for a couple of months now in a pocket holster. Barely know it's there.  Don't care if it's slacks at work or shorts on the weekend. When I have an untucked shirt I also carry a single magazine holder on my belt. 

Very accurate for a 3in barreled pistol. I love it.

By the way, I have tried several different pistols and holsters.  A Taurus 605 hammerless with a ITWB holster. Not comfy.  Tried a Sig 228 , both were just to hefty and bulky.


----------



## flatfoot (Sep 15, 2008)

well, I finally broke down and got a Glock 26 and pocket holster for the moment. i really appreciate all of the input. A S&W Airweight will probably be next for my wife to carry. and after that a.........1911, then who knows  

Thanks again!


----------

